# TT-RS front bumper conversion



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Has Anyone done the TT-RS front bumper conversion on their TT? I have ordered the the following parts:

-- VMC 8J0807105HGRU-- ttrs front bumper
-- VMC 8J0807110GGRU-- front spoiler
-- VMC 8J0807681GT94--left grill intake whit blades
-- VMC 8J0807682GT94--right grill intake whit blades
_-- Grill has been purchased already_

Is there a Howto guide? Or maybe someone can offer some hints and tips with regards to this retro fit. [smiley=book2.gif]

My ride is a 3.2 Roadster.

_P.s. There wont be a TT-RS badge on it. :lol: _


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

still makes you look like a sado maxpower vdubber..

you have a part missing too from the looks of things...


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

lol @ Tosh

ps. don't buy EVO they have my new car v your new car in it :wink:


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> still makes you look like a sado maxpower vdubber..
> 
> you have a part missing too from the looks of things...


I think the TT looks complete with the TT-RS conversion. If you are refering to the Grill, thats because I have managed to Source one from eBay


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

EVO doesn't really say much, its seemed to be a test on which engine sounded the best.
Says nothing negative about any of the supercars.

"The top of the Pass gives us a chance to compare notes, and to reach the shared realisation that the test has divided neatly between the two cars that are best to drive and the two that are best to listen to. Dynamically, the 911 and the R8 are the head of the class. The R8's all-paw traction gives it the ultimate legs on the 911, but the Porsche has the better steering. Then again, the Audi boasts one of the finest gearshifts on the planet. As an overall proposition, the R8 just shades the GTS, but on these roads it's the closest of points verdicts."

full link below...
http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/cargrou ... 1_gts.html


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

the new one has the Spyder v the R8 on track :wink:

who buys 911's, engines in the wrong place.......


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

DRGNFLY said:


> I think the TT looks complete with the TT-RS conversion. If you are refering to the Grill, thats because I have managed to Source one from eBay


I think he could mean the front spoiler comes in 2 parts?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

wja96 said:


> I think he could mean the front spoiler comes in 2 parts?


Yeah its two parts, not talking about grill.



DRGNFLY said:


> I think the TT looks complete with the TT-RS conversion. If you are refering to the Grill, thats because I have managed to Source one from eBay


Sure the conversion completes the TT look - for an RS, because its an RS not a 3.2 pretending to be something else.
they look different for a reason :wink:



mrdemon said:


> the new one has the Spyder v the R8 on track :wink:
> 
> who buys 911's, engines in the wrong place.......


But i dont want the coupe version of the R8, i want the sypder version so it makes no difference to me.
I also dont pretend to be a driving legend and do track days so it means even less.

Still more than happy i got rid of the RSTT.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

i just received the parts u mentioned above , now im waiting for the ttrs grill that i ordered from bks tuning and TTS side skirt to complete  ( *would be nice to have a how to guide anyone?* )


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> still makes you look like a sado maxpower vdubber..
> 
> you have a part missing too from the looks of things...


what part is missing? u have the part number in any chance? and what the **** is a sado maxpower vdubber? ..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its someone who buys the base model and makes it look like the sporty model.... then they get featured in utube videos being out run by crap cars or an old bloke on a peddle bike with titles like "TTRS destroyed".


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> Its someone who buys the base model and makes it look like the sporty model.... then they get featured in utube videos being out run by crap cars or an old bloke on a peddle bike with titles like "TTRS destroyed".


who cares , it just for looks , but just to not put the sporty model badges on it and its fine. all tt"s are mini cars so dont be angry if were dressing these mini cars like r8 or what so ever :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not angry, it makes me laugh every time i see one.
I think its no different to buying fake rollexs, or mike trainers....

Would you buy a top of the range TV with all the options and picture quality to match or would you buy a "fony" one that looks like it but had crap performance and the insides are totally different???

A fakes a fake, you can hide behind the "same" car crap, but its not....

Real thing..









fake..









Now unless its a race for the last lard pie, i know who'd win!
At the end of the day, "they" are all the same underneath (you might need to roll one in flour to find the wet bit) but i know which id rather have...


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: to ur comparison


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Which one is the wife Tosh?


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> But i dont want the coupe version of the R8, i want the sypder version so it makes no difference to me.
> I also dont pretend to be a driving legend and do track days so it means even less.
> 
> Still more than happy i got rid of the RSTT.


Has nothing to do with R8 Coupe or TTRS ?

it has a review with my Porsche Spyder v your R8 Spyder


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I cant see it on the website.
All i can see is this....

"Driving the 360 flat-out is just plain thrilling. The scream and shove of that extraordinary flat-plane crank V8 makes a crucial difference. For all its talent as a pure driving machine, the Boxster Spyder isn't a supercar. The 360 Spider, on the other hand, remains one of the best."


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

I can see both arguments here, I bought a V6 because thats what I wanted but I love the front end of the TTS so i'm going to fit that along with some Osir carbon goodies. Its not because I wish I had a TTS but because its the engine I want with the looks I want but I know most people will think i'm trying to make my car look like something its not but then Tosh I only have to read whats on your signature... :wink:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have the front, rear and skirt removal/refit info as PDFs. It's really a case of knowing where the bolts are and undoing them. From memory, I think the guy who fitted mine said the grille was the worst bit. LOADS of fiddly clips apparently.

PM me an e-mail address and I'll send them to you.

There's an ignore button for the haters. My blood pressure is so much better now. It's my car, my money, my life. All my other cars are basically standard, so why can't I have one that's what I want?

I reckon just before the Mk III is launched Audi will release anything and everything with any bodykit they think folks will buy anyway. We're just slightly ahead of the curve.

Apparently there was a lot of this sort of snobbery on the Mk I forums when they came out, but that's basically settled into the "keeping it stock" and "modifying" camps who all seem a lot less fractious than the Mk II community.


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

thegingerone said:


> I can see both arguments here, I bought a V6 because thats what I wanted but I love the front end of the TTS so i'm going to fit that along with some Osir carbon goodies. Its not because I wish I had a TTS but because its the engine I want with the looks I want but I know most people will think i'm trying to make my car look like something its not but then Tosh I only have to read whats on your signature... :wink:


totally agree. im doing the same to my TT 3.2V6, im adding the front bumper and the side skirts from the latest black edition TFSI model, which is basically the same as the TTS, so therefore im not making my car look like a TTS, it wont have TTS badges, all i am doing is making my car look a bit more 'curent' and the parts are from a lower bhp model !


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

i thing it will look better whit out the missing parts ( spoiler insert)


----------



## Akhi (Feb 3, 2012)

i'm planning on putting on the tt-rs front bumper + side skirts on my 3.2l aswell, since i had an accident a few days ago and the car is at the dealer anyway.

wja96, is there any other way for you sharing that pdf, beside PM'ing you? i just registered here and need to collect a few more posts, to be able to PM you 

@topic: have to agree with thegingerone! i always wanted the V6 but always loved the TT RS Front - no idea why others complain about that ... it's not like i'd completely rebuild the tt-rs + throwing the tt rs badge everywhere; i just like the form of the front bumper over the normal one...

P.S.: Sorry for any grammar mistakes.. english is not my native language


----------



## dan1c (Mar 3, 2011)

Why does this gentleman Toshiba have such a problem with people doing this? It isn't a crime and if the guy wants to spend his cash on making his car LOOK like an RS then what's the issue?
I did speculate that before that Toshiba possibly works for Audi in some capacity, this would seem to strengthen my belief this is the case as I really can't see any other reason why someone would so stringently be against someone doing something which is a) harmless and b) probably costing Audi by these people not actually going out and buying RS's.

Life's too short, if you want to buy a VW Jetta and try to make it look like a Lambo then why not. I don't see the issue. And I'm rarely bothered to post comments here TBH


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Guys had a similar conversation few weeks back. i also have a 3.2 2007. my choice was due mainly to money and the fact the engine is a monster. sounds awesome. i have done the TTS front end upgrade. but im not trying to build something its not just felt it looked a little dated and it needed a nudge into 2012. 
i have now got a TTRS rear and in the process of fitting it all. but to me it looks amazing, drives fantastic and its for me. not trying to be anything other than my beast. 

Grant


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

i want it to do the ttrs rear too but too expensive, so i just bought the tts rear valence, i was hoping to get the as sport carbon gtr rear diffusor but wouldve cost around 2500$ to get it down here, unless ur one crazy guy who can afford a diffusor for that price so ya

so soon ill have a TTRS front and sides, and TTS rear whit custom 3.5 inch exhaust [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

@ TT-REX & Grantj77

Would love to see photos!!!


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

pics will follow once its all on the car Drgn. hopefully matter of weeks. might wait till i have the coilovers on aswell so i can show it basically complete facelift.

Grant


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I think you guys who fit parts from higher-up models are funny :lol:

Nothing wrong with it at all mind, but it can't help but draw a similarity to this


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I think you guys who fit parts from higher-up models are funny :lol:

Nothing wrong with it at all mind, but I can't help but draw a similarity to this


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

powerplay said:


> I think you guys who fit parts from higher-up models are funny :lol:
> 
> Nothing wrong with it at all mind, but I can't help but draw a similarity to this


I remember this advert. Great


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ^^


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

dan1c said:


> Why does this gentleman Toshiba have such a problem with people doing this? It isn't a crime and if the guy wants to spend his cash on making his car LOOK like an RS then what's the issue?
> I did speculate that before that Toshiba possibly works for Audi in some capacity, this would seem to strengthen my belief this is the case as I really can't see any other reason why someone would so stringently be against someone doing something which is a) harmless and b) probably costing Audi by these people not actually going out and buying RS's.
> 
> Life's too short, if you want to buy a VW Jetta and try to make it look like a Lambo then why not. I don't see the issue. And I'm rarely bothered to post comments here TBH


He is NOT a gentleman he IS a MORON, ignore what he says TT-REX. I say go for it as it is what you want that counts and take no notice of any idiots try to run you down. I have a TT Roadster and i have the mirrors painted black and there will be a few more subtle mods to come because it is what i want and if i get any negative comments about it then it is the haters out there like the moron who have a problem.

Don't forget to post some pics when it's done. :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Frankly Audimad i dont care what your opinion is - I'll state it regardless of if you like it or not.
...and now i know it winds you up, I'll probably do it even more.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> ..and now i know it winds you up, I'll probably do it even more.


Which is frankly the level of contribution that's got you the bad rep you have now.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Frankly Audimad i dont care what your opinion is - I'll state it regardless of if you like it or not.
> ...and now i know it winds you up, I'll probably do it even more.


 "GROW UP".


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

erm maybe because i was doing updates/coding on other peoples cars before having to leave early...
I could say something else, but i wont, we'll leave it there.


----------



## colwell (Dec 18, 2011)

In fairness everyones circumstances are different, if someone who loves the RS but doesn't have the finances wants to replicate I honestly don't see a problem. If OEM parts are used and NO RS/TTS badges are put on why not it isn't a chavy bodykit from ebay.

I'm 18 and my first car is a standard 59 mk2 TT, as you can imagine most insurers did not want too go near me so this was the car I had too go with. I tried for a TTS and RS but not a hope in hell of getting insured unless I want too pay as much as the car is worth. I don't mind spending the 3/4k too replicate an RS at all it looks stunning and at my age with a remap an RS rep with 260bhp will be more than sufficient. The chances are I will never own a RS by the time I can get insured on one I will be able to stretch further for an R8.

So before people judge remember they may not have the money you do or be in their 40's etc take a chill pill and enjoy your ride not worry about others.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

colwell said:


> In fairness everyones circumstances are different, if someone who loves the RS but doesn't have the finances wants to replicate I honestly don't see a problem. If OEM parts are used and NO RS/TTS badges are put on why not it isn't a chavy bodykit from ebay.
> 
> I'm 18 and my first car is a standard 59 mk2 TT, as you can imagine most insurers did not want too go near me so this was the car I had too go with. I tried for a TTS and RS but not a hope in hell of getting insured unless I want too pay as much as the car is worth. I don't mind spending the 3/4k too replicate an RS at all it looks stunning and at my age with a remap an RS rep with 260bhp will be more than sufficient. The chances are I will never own a RS by the time I can get insured on one I will be able to stretch further for an R8.
> 
> So before people judge remember they may not have the money you do or be in their 40's etc take a chill pill and enjoy your ride not worry about others.


Well said.


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice Col. and Tosh go easy tiger you seem to have a lot of neg press. Only a ride not worth all the grief.

Grant


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

missing spoiler insert also silver thing behind the grill has to be paint black and TTS rear end next week


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

TT-REX, I like that!!! 8)

did you do the conversion yourself? Any hints/ tips/ pointers?


----------



## Patrizio (Feb 1, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > I think he could mean the front spoiler comes in 2 parts?
> ...


Shouldnt you be on an R8 Forum then?


----------



## Patrizio (Feb 1, 2012)

TT-REX said:


> missing spoiler insert also silver thing behind the grill has to be paint black and TTS rear end next week


Looks very nice, good job so far


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

DRGNFLY said:


> TT-REX, I like that!!! 8)
> 
> did you do the conversion yourself? Any hints/ tips/ pointers?


well a bodyshop paint the parts for me, cost 400$ to paint everything and me and my brother put it all together whit the help of a pdf file that Wja96 send me that shows how to do it , other than that we dint put it on a lift so we jack it up a little was easy took 2 hours 

front bumper ready










bumper off










hehe


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

i kinda see the stuff behind the air intake , is this normal u thing? as water gets in there i thing


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

TT-REX said:


> i kinda see the stuff behind the air intake , is this normal u thing? as water gets in there i thing


I Think thats the Part Toshiba was reffering to in the 2nd post of this topic.


Toshiba said:


> still makes you look like a sado maxpower vdubber..
> 
> you have a part missing too from the looks of things...


----------



## dan1c (Mar 3, 2011)

Why does this gentleman Toshiba have such a problem with people doing this? It isn't a crime and if the guy wants to spend his cash on making his car LOOK like an RS then what's the issue?
I did speculate that before that Toshiba possibly works for Audi in some capacity, this would seem to strengthen my belief this is the case as I really can't see any other reason why someone would so stringently be against someone doing something which is a) harmless and b) probably costing Audi by these people not actually going out and buying RS's.

Life's too short, if you want to buy a VW Jetta and try to make it look like a Lambo then why not. I don't see the issue. And I'm rarely bothered to post comments here TBH


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

Didnt you say that 2 pages back - views will always overlap on all aspects of ownership at least between posts everyone else on here seems to attempt to occasionally contribute rather than copy paste their previous comments!

maybe your bashing because.... 


dan1c said:


> Anybody know if it's possible to fit an RS valance onto a TT


a little two faced though with your own previous comments 


dan1c said:


> Why do people with TT's try to make them look like R8's. It doesn't work, looks pathetic.


that doesnt really marry with what you said above

Rex, i liked the old versions better - more edge


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

much better


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Do those lower foggy sills (you know where you have those 3 blades where the foggy lights would be) fit the TTS? 
Wouldnt mind taking my foggys out and just having it like the TTRS


----------



## dan1c (Mar 3, 2011)

msnttf10 said:


> Didnt you say that 2 pages back - views will always overlap on all aspects of ownership at least between posts everyone else on here seems to attempt to occasionally contribute rather than copy paste their previous comments!
> 
> maybe your bashing because....
> 
> ...


You clearly have little understanding of sarcasm. :wink: You're a funny kid though.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

maxamus007 said:


> Do those lower foggy sills (you know where you have those 3 blades where the foggy lights would be) fit the TTS?
> Wouldnt mind taking my foggys out and just having it like the TTRS


Rembrandt! 
I would say no because the RS doesn't have the central honeycomb strip under the grille. If the fog grilles did fit the bumper I think you'd be left with a small cut-out where the RS's lower slip angles up to meet the bottom of the grille.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

TT-REX said:


> much better  {piccy}


You know what Rex, that's considerably more tasteful than most of the heinous chavved-up shite you post on here. :lol:


----------



## mrtrendvampire (Sep 21, 2011)

such a nice car, am in love, dont listen to all the poor haters! they just jelous!


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

TT-REX said:


> much better


Yeah that looks great!!! So TT-REX, did you figure out which part was missing behind the intake?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I will quite happily do this conversion and will have almost the right amount of power as I am not happy with my new front end


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

mrtrendvampire said:


> such a nice car, am in love, dont listen to all the poor haters! they just jelous!


+1


----------



## dakotagrey (Feb 4, 2012)

TT-REX said:


> i kinda see the stuff behind the air intake , is this normal u thing? as water gets in there i thing


Hi TT-Rex, I'm a new user here but I'm doing the same thing to my TT S-line and noticed the same thing when I replaced the front side intake grills where the fog-lights sit. When I removed the cover that sat behind the fog light cover I can see through the side intake grills and see the bright metal bars sitting behind it. Just wondering how you managed to solve that issue?
Did you paint the metal bars black aswell or something? Also any issues with water or anything else getting into those holes?

Thanks


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

There are covering plates that go behind the trim, which are separate parts. These also aid with air flow to the engine compartment, and there are different versions of the left side part depending on your engine and gearbox.


----------



## itfben (May 13, 2011)

maxamus007 said:


> Do those lower foggy sills (you know where you have those 3 blades where the foggy lights would be) fit the TTS?
> Wouldnt mind taking my foggys out and just having it like the TTRS


I WONDER... could one located some serious bright lights behind the fog light grills of the rs bumper so that you have standard rs fog light grills but can actually have a fog light to use when it is actually foggy? maybe more leds?


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

TT-REX said:


> much better


That looks great  good work fella


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

kevtga said:


> That looks great  good work fella


gracias


----------



## egghead6398 (Mar 8, 2012)

ScoobyTT said:


> There are covering plates that go behind the trim, which are separate parts. These also aid with air flow to the engine compartment, and there are different versions of the left side part depending on your engine and gearbox.


Newbie here. Does anyone know where I can buy these covering plates from? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Your nearest Audi parts department....


----------



## egghead6398 (Mar 8, 2012)

ScoobyTT said:


> Your nearest Audi parts department....


  duh... Thank you so much. I will check out local Audi dealership this week. One more question if you don't mind. I am pretty bad at explaining things. Is covering plate the correct name? I have a feeling they won't know what I am talking about if I ask for covering plates. Trying to gather as much as info as possible before I go in. Maybe even part number if I can find it online somewhere.

Again thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

egghead6398 said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Your nearest Audi parts department....
> ...


I've gone the TTS route so cant assist. Maybe someone here can post the part number for these plates?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

egghead6398 said:


> Is covering plate the correct name? I have a feeling they won't know what I am talking about if I ask for covering plates. Trying to gather as much as info as possible before I go in. Maybe even part number if I can find it online somewhere.Again thank you so much for all your help!


They're just called covers in the parts system. The part numbers will likely be different for the TT-RS, but if your dealer calls up the schematic for the front bumper parts they should be able to identify them.


----------



## egghead6398 (Mar 8, 2012)

You are awesome, ScoobyTT!


----------



## itfben (May 13, 2011)

besides the bumper and grill what ese do i need to do the TTRS bumper conversion from standard v6 bumper? new wheel arch liners or extensions? extra bolts/clips?


----------



## itfben (May 13, 2011)

bump


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

itfben said:


> besides the bumper and grill what ese do i need to do the TTRS bumper conversion from standard v6 bumper? new wheel arch liners or extensions? extra bolts/clips?


-- VMC 8J0807110GGRU-- front spoiler
-- spoiler insert * dont have the part number *
-- VMC 8J0807681GT94--left grill intake whit blades
-- VMC 8J0807682GT94--right grill intake whit blades
-- tts side skirts (important) * dont have the part number *
-- use the clips and bolts already on ur car


----------



## X-SoLjA (Jun 26, 2012)

TT-REX said:


> DRGNFLY said:
> 
> 
> > TT-REX, I like that!!! 8)
> ...


I don't mean to dig up an old post, but any chances you still have that PDF and wouldn't mind emailing me a copy?

Thanks.

-x-


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

X-SoLjA said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> > DRGNFLY said:
> ...


If you need a .pdf document to assist you then you shouldn't be undertaking the easy task!!

I can now change mine in under 40mins. Its easy.

8 screws under the front bumper/undertray.

2 in the actual front fender

3 within the the carpet stuff that lines the inside of the arches.

Disconnect the wiper system.

Done.

yawn...

Thread officially dug up


----------

